# Ließt keine XML Datei



## taikahn2 (14. Dez 2008)

Hallo!!!

Habe eignetlich nur das problem das meine datei nicht gelesen oder geöffnet wird. Es gibt immer nur Exceptions... Ich weiß nur nicht warum. Seht ihr einen Fehler?


```
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;
import java.nio.ByteBuffer;
import java.nio.CharBuffer;
import java.nio.channels.SelectionKey;
import java.nio.channels.Selector;
import java.nio.channels.ServerSocketChannel;
import java.nio.channels.SocketChannel;
import java.nio.charset.Charset;
import java.nio.charset.CharsetDecoder;
import java.util.*;
import org.jdom.*;
import org.jdom.input.JDOMParseException;
import org.jdom.input.SAXBuilder;
import org.jdom.output.Format;
import org.jdom.output.XMLOutputter;




public class versuch1{
	public static void main(String[] args){
		try{
			
		SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
		
		Document doc = builder.build("testxml.xml");
		

		}
		catch (Exception ex) {System.out.println("Hier ist was faul");}
		
	}
}
```


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (14. Dez 2008)

lass dir doch die exception mal ausgeben statt hier ist was faul.
Dann versuchste mal aus der Exception selber schlau zu werden, ansonsten postest du die Exception hier mal


----------



## foobar (15. Dez 2008)

das Hilft bei der Fehlersuche:


```
catch (Exception ex) {ex.printStackTrace();}
```


----------

